# canon-7d-mirror-box-filmed-at-10-000 fps



## xps (Jan 31, 2015)

http://www.dpreview.com/articles/7983095405/canon-7d-mirror-box-filmed-at-10-000fps


----------



## m (Jan 31, 2015)

Thanks for sharing the video.

After a glance at the comments I guess that "mirrorless nazi" is the new breed of moron in 2015.
People are crazy.


----------

